# SCX vs Scalectrix



## DustinSS (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm not trying to spark a debate, as I'm sure it's no different than a Ford vs Chevy debate, but I'm going to buy some COT NASCAR cars, and was wondering which ones to get....SCX or Scalectrix. Any thoughts or experiences to share?


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Myself I've never had good luck out of SCX motors(in a very short time). I really like the modeling of the SCX cars so I still buy them and if need be I do a motor change. I haven't had any trouble so far with my Scalextric motors I'm sure they have there issues as well after time. I'll probably buy at least one of each but stock form no trouble I would have to choose Scalextric.

Chris


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

In the local club racing that goes on, the SCX cars seem to be favored and picked more than the Scalextric. Many have said that the SCX motors take some time - almost like they are warming up, but once they warm up, they seem to out perform the Scalextrics. 

Personally, I think that its like a lot of the other slot cars - its the luck of the draw. You may have a Scalextric you pick that outperforms anything and then again, you may grab an SCX that out performs. Just all depends on what you end up with.

Will you be racing with or without magnets?

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

If you run them stock with just slipons they will be pretty close.
But if you try to equalize them with a Magnet marshal,the Scalextric
will prevail.The Scalextric has a wide spreadout magnetic field,the
SCX a narrower more concentrated field that uses more of it's total
magnetism pulling against the narrow metal strip on the Magnet Marshal
than the Scalectric car.My Carrera car was affected the same way and
was consequently demagnetized right out of being competetive.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Scalectric


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

If your rules allow modifying the chassis and installing the
stepped Scalextric traction magnet,any of the top cars will work.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

*SCX New Motors Is Coming!!!*

:wave: *Hello All! As far as we know, SCX Is coming out with a new motor. If it's ready and when it's ready to burn up the track, is the question? Our Inside news & sources, tells us, that the NEW SCX MOTOR, will hold it's own...with sure RPMs & Torque.  We can't wait until they arrive, just like the COTs.*

Thx All!
RCR/PitMats


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

*COT NASCARs*

Hi,
Since the original question was about COT NASCARs, then you need to know that Scaley doesn't currently make a COT car. They are scheduled to release them later this year, but they were supposed to have some new NASCARs last year, but canceled them.

SCX just released their COTs & Carrera released them last year.

For me, if you are racing no-mag, then SCX is the one to go with.

If you are racing with magnets, then the Carreras are fine. I have found the new Carreras can out run the older Scaley NASCARs.
Greg


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just a quick question here guys, I don't have any thing in this scale and was wondering if the aftermarket is as supportive of this scale as HO. Are there a lot of manufactureres?


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello Scott! Yes there's plenty of support, parts hop up parts etc. If and when you get in the sport. We can help you in a whole lot of Slot Cars products. Please feel free to call or email us. [email protected]

Thx Scott!
RCR/PitMats


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks I will keep it in mind I am really into HO but I keep eyeing this really cool Ferrari testarossa with an open cockpit ...... and you know !


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Yes....we know what you mean Scott!!! LOL


----------



## SlotCarNews (Aug 25, 2008)

Hiya guys, I just joined.

Well I'm partial to the SCX cars... but then I work for SCX so...

Anyway, a few things. If anyone has problems with SCX motors or cars you need to know that they have a 2 year warranty. Contact Bryan Young for a replacement if something breaks.

[email protected]

As far as the COT's go, they were just released but members of my club feel that they are a bit faster than the aero body Nascar that SCX also makes. Both cars have the same motor, the RX-42B. 

DaveK


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello Dave! Glad to have you aboard. I think it's good thing, for you to be here to keep the complete stories on SCX correct and let the sellers and buyers, know that SCX stand behind their product. We have more SCX cars....than any other company, not just because of the price, but the company itself and how detailed the cars are made. Now that SCX have the Pro Version onboard...that will have us buying more. The Pro Version, do make the difference in that cars. Boy....they do handle very well.

KEEP IT UP SCX!!!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome Dave K !


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Well, well, well! If it isn't the one and only DaveK!! Welcome to the Hobby Talk world my friend! Glad to see ya hanging around here too! Hope to see many of the same great posts I've come to expect from you!

How about telling us how we too can work for slot car companies like SCX? 

Just kidding!

Welcome!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## SlotCarNews (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks guys! It's sure great working for SCX I must say. I never thought that I would work for a company.

I'm interested to hear thoughts from guys about the COT's when they get them and begin racing them. Early reports are that they're just a bit quicker than the "older" SCX Nascars. 

DaveK
SCX North America


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

SlotCarNews said:


> Anyway, a few things. If anyone has problems with SCX motors or cars you need to know that they have a 2 year warranty. Contact Bryan Young for a replacement if something breaks.
> 
> 
> 
> DaveK


Thats good to know if something happens again. I talked to Harry W. and he told me couple things to check if my next one has a problem. Glad you made it to HT.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

SCX rules.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I recently got am SCX COT, it had the RX-42 motor, rather than the RX-42B. I sent Bryan Young an e-mail and got a reply in an hour or so. After a few days I got two replacement motors in the mail. You can't ask for better service than that. By the way the RX-42B motor has a slightly longer armature. I tried the car with minimal modifications on a wood track at 10 volts and it was a good runner. We (Shoreline Model Raceways) are starting a new class just for the SCX COT cars and for the time being the only part change that we expect to allow is the use of Yellow Dog tires. One of the guys in the club has been running a modified Scalextric COT for the past few weeks, it seems to be just a little slower than the older Scalextric NASCARs with the same modifications. I should be getting a Scalextric COT this week.


----------



## tom2p (Dec 14, 2008)

Just took a quick glance at the replies.
.
Generally speaking, many/most Scalextric cars appear to perform better than their similar SCX counterparts. 
.


----------



## slotrax (Jan 7, 2009)

not really any debate scalextric is better overall in pretty much any class of car, and there durability is second to none as far as motors i have scalextric cars i have been racing for about three years and the motor is still performing equal to all the new cars coming into the classes there running in.
Hope this helps you. www.slotrax.net


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Scalextric rules.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

SCX Rules.  LOL


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I don't really like rules. :woohoo:

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

I know, we're not the only ones who agree, but we think....for the $$$$$ monies, that you get a lot more car from SCX....due to the different adjustments SCX has. They remind us of the Slot It & Avant adjustable chassis. you can run those type car....better and harder with those type of adjustments.

The best way, to determan which car is better handling, just hold a good race and invite other manufactures to race against each other. Most of the real slot car racers/driver, use all of the SCX Pro Parts in the Nascars & GT cars.....that they are now racing. and that makes the car fast and handle even better. 

Try It You May Like It!!!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I can say that back when I was racing at the local track and we had NASCAR night, the SCX cars were always faster and dominating the track when raced against the Scalextric - and I have a Jimmy Johnson Scalextric! We thought for the longest there was something with the motors or gearing, but they looked to be all within the 18K RPM and standard gearing. Not sure why this was the case physically, but it showed in lap times and wins.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

SCX, has come a long way in the high performance side of the Slot car World, just like the rest of the companies. We own more SCX cars, than any other slot car made and we love the way they run and enjoy adding the Pro Parts to make them even handle better. 

We have the set ups.


----------

